# HDMI - Bildschirm zu hell



## nikh (28. März 2012)

Heyho,

ich hab ein kleines Problem. Letztens hab ich das Monitorkabel von analog zu HDMI gewechselt, und seit ist der Bildschirm irgendwie zu hell, fast schon ein wenig "ausgewaschen". Ich hab schon versucht das über Anpassung von Helligkeit/Kontrast/Gamma zu regulieren, aber irgendwie will das "tiefschwarze" Schwarz nicht tiefschwarz werden. Hat da irgendjemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. März 2012)

hast auch den schwarzwert runtergrsetzt, wenn es bei dir geht? Sonst wüsste ich daa auc nicht mehr viel.
Welchen Monitor hast du


----------



## nikh (28. März 2012)

acer P243w (1920x1200)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. März 2012)

400 Candela wären mir auch zu hell. Da weis ich echt nicht weiter aber der schwarzwert von tfts soll ja nicht der beste sein.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ander möglichkeiten (ih kenne keine), aber vielleicht kennen unsere monitor-freaks ala *Painkiller *da noch welche.


----------



## conspiracy (28. März 2012)

Also viele Monitore haben ne Einstellung bei der die Möglichkeit besteht den HDMI Schwarzwert umzustellen, hierbei ist es zu empfehlen auf gering zu stellen.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, oder aber du stellst die Helligkeit im Grafiktreiber ein. Das beste wäre aber, wenn du ein DVI-Kabel benutzen würdest.


----------

